# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Liquidazione con mancato versamento capitale sociale

## zazaantonio

Salve,
sono a richiedere informazioni in quanto sono in possesso del 25% di una srl, avente capitale sociale pari a 35.000,00 . Il capitale effettivamente versato da me è di  2.187,50 e quindi devo versare ancora la parte restante. Dal 2007 non ho più visionato gli atti e tanto meno ho approvato un bilancio o altre modifiche nell'organizzazione societaria. Adesso sono in giro voci alquanto fondate che l'altro socio procuratore speciale voglia mettere in liquidità l'azienda che si trova in gravissime condizioni economiche. Tra l'altro proprio oggi ho effettuato una visura ed è venuto fuori che l'amministratore risulta lui e non più la persona che avevamo posto nel 2005 con atto ufficiale. 
Ora sono a chiedervi come posso evitare di farmi ulteriormente male, dato che nel corso degli ultimi anni ho solo messo soldi in questa società senza mai avere un rientro. In caso l'altro socio volesse metterla in liquidità o avvierebbe una procedura di fallimento cosa posso rimetterci dato che non ancora effettuato il versamento di tutte le mie quote? Dato che non visionato più gli atti dal 2007 e nè tanto meno ho ricevuto una convocazione ad un'assemblea, posso dichiarare che ero totalmente estraneo alla vita societaria? So che devo versare la parte restante del capitale sociale ma voglio capire se devo farlo ora prima che possa iniziare una qualche azione di liquidazione e/o fallimento oppure devo aspettare? Inoltre nello statuto l'altro socio ha il diritto di prelazione per l'acquisto delle quote, ma se egli non può adempiere economicamente io posso rivolgermi ad altri? Vi prego di rispondere xchè questa storia è una vera odissea che dura da troppo tempo.
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Per prima cosa le suggerisco di farsi assistere da un commercialista o da un avvocato che si prenda cura della sua questione.  
Per quanto riguarda poi i suoi obblighi finanziari verso la societ&#224; (residui decimi da versare) lei &#232; purtroppo obbligato ad ottemperare. 
Non aver partecipato alla vita attiva della societ&#224; (disinteressandosi di tutto quella che accadeva) non poggia a suo favore, perch&#232; lei resta responsabile verso la societ&#224; nei limiti della quota sottoscritta.  
Se ha sottoscritto 8.750 Euro (25 &#37; di 35.000) e ne ha versati 2.187,50, resta responsabile per la differenza di 6.562,50 Euro. 
Tra l'altro i bilanci potrebbero essere stati comunque regolarmente approvati, se i restanti soci ( possedendo questi almeno il 50 % del capitale) lo hanno fatto.  
Se convocazione non c'&#232; stata, lei potr&#224; sollevare l'eccezione, per&#242; non pu&#242; farlo con esito sicuramente a suo favore a distanza di anni, perch&#232; potrebbero muoverle diverse contestazioni, compreso il disinteresse per le vicende societarie. 
Toccher&#224; a lei dimostrare in sede stragiudiziale e giudiziale, che lei ha condotto un comportamento attivo, disatteso dagli altri soci. 
Saluti

----------


## zazaantonio

La ringrazio per avermi risposto. io non mi sono disinteressato alla vita societaria, ho contattato telefonicamente varie volte il commercialista della società per chiedere informazioni in merito e lui mi ha detto che era tutto in regola e che per quanto riguardava il bilancio era stata rinviata la sua redazione. Inoltre volevo dirle che fino al 2006 ogni qualvolta c'era un'assemblea ordinaria e/o straordinaria venivo avvisato mediante raccomandata. Quindi io mi sono recato in azienda solo dopo che ricevevo raccomandata di convocazione dato che non sono in possesso di chiavi dell'azienda e che dal 2007 non sono più arrivate. Quindi la documentazione di bilancio fino a luglio 2007 è stata visionata da me, ed io sono a conoscenza che nel 2006 c'è stata una perdita sostanziale che ho ripianato come da comunicazioni ricevute, ma è da luglio del 2007 che non so più niente. Pertanto non so sei i bilanci del 2007 e 2008 sono stati approvati e se sono stati approvati con la mia firma sono falsi.
Ho anche paura che l'altro socio abbia potuto apporre la mia firma sui documenti pur di andare avanti nella sua opera dannosa.

----------

